# Mac Pro card?



## mollasaurusrex (Apr 23, 2006)

Okay so I know this question has probably been asked a lot of times and if there's something I missed I apologize in advance...but can anyone tell me all about the MAC Pro program..getting a card..discounts..what you have to do to get a card..That sort of thing?? Thanks!!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 23, 2006)

All the info is in this thread: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432

Also, you'll find the application form on the http://www.macpro.com site.


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 22, 2006)

that link is broken
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and i am unable to search threads


----------



## martygreene (May 23, 2006)

Even without the ability to search threads, a quick manual check over the FAQ section should have brought this thread to your attention. When in doubt, check the FAQ forum first, the answers to many common queries are explained there.
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25432

With the forum changes, some older links don't work- if you remove the /forum/ from the url, they will work again.


----------

